# Roland BN20 Grainy print



## Whitebeard (Apr 6, 2017)

Hello

My BN20 has been working great for ages, I am noticing the prints sometimes look grainy now.

The machine is in full working order, full nozzles, cleaned twice a week.

Sometimes the print looks more grainy on the lighter colours.

Any advice on this would be great. 

The machine is only a year old.


----------

